

Slow Life – Amazing Microphotography of Coral Reef made with 150000 shots - imagepop
http://nuttyrepublic.com/amazing-photomicrographs-coral-reef-will-absolutely-mesmerise-forever/

======
imagepop
The Photographer, Daniel Stoupin took 150000 shots to make this little clip.
Why so many?

Because macro photography involves shallow depth of field. To extend it, I
used focus stacking. Each frame of the video is actually a stack that consists
of 3-12 shots where in-focus areas are merged. Just the intro and last scene
are regular real-time footage. One frame required about 10 minutes of
processing time (raw conversion + stacking). Unfortunately, the success rate
was very low due to copious technical challenges and I spent almost 9 long
months just to learn how to make these kinds of videos and understand how to
work with these delicate creatures.

------
gr33nman
Do you have any gigapixel panoramas that you'd like to share? I work at a
visualization lab with a 328 megapixel display. These images would be
breathtaking on it.

